# How to install newest update



## Prg909 (Nov 4, 2016)

I can't install newest update every time I download it the install button is greyed out. Any ideas?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

If you're using Android you have to select unknown sources for the install


----------



## Prg909 (Nov 4, 2016)

I had that checked off
I finally was able to install it by clearing cache twice
Love these updates


----------



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

Am I missing something? There hasn’t been an update for my app in about a month.


----------

